# "Squirt" Chain Lube.



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Test Setup: 1 Shimano Dura-Ace chain, degreased and cleaned thoroughly, then warm air dried. 
Shimano XTR front derailleur and XRAM X9 rear derailleur. Shimano 11-34 rear cassette and Shimano 22/32 front chainrings...2x9 setup.
Ibis Mojo Bicycle.

Initial Impressions: The Squirt lube comes in a 120ml plastic bottle with applicator nozzle. The lube is white in colour, and is a wax-based lube mixed with water. The lube is thin enough to easily apply to the inside run of a chain, but not so thin that it splatters and flies off too readily as you apply it.

The initial application took around 5 minutes to dry out, then I added another coating as directed onto the chain which took about ten minutes to dry in my workshop. As it dries out, it slowly disappears, or turns clear.
As the lube was applied, I changed gears to make sure the lube was spread evenly across the whole of the rear cassette, then let it sit and dry out.

Most waxed base lubes that I have tested in the past worked fine, but always left a buildup of blackened wax around the jockey wheels, cassette and chainrings after a few applications and miles as they gather dust and grit from the trails. What i'm looking for in this Squirt is a cleaner waxed base lube that doesn't build up and doesn't gather dust and grit easily.

Initial Ride Impressions: The chain certainly is quiet, the application of "Squirt" on the cleaned chain seems to work fine. The chain shifts easily and cleanly through the gears, both front and rear. At the end of a 10 mile ride over dusty trails, the chain is still clean looking with a light layer of dust on the side links and plates, but none on the rollers.

I will be testing this lube over the next few weeks, riding almost every day, sometimes three times a day...



"Squirt" Lube kindly supplied for testing by: Over the Edge Sports. Australia.


Rainman.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Part 2:

Several rides, and the "Squirt" lube is still going well, and doing a nice job of keeping the chain quiet and smooth. No appreciable buildup of dirt on the chain as yet, it does show some slight wax buildup though around the edges of the chainwheels and derailleur jockey wheels.
Rain is due tonight and tomorrow, so some wet weather testing will be done.

More to follow.

Rainman.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Squirt Lube..*

Part 3 :

Ran the lube through some light rain, which didn't affect the product at all, so I rode the bike through a creek to get the chain seriously wet..then rode the trails for a couple of hours.
This lube seems to be the "good stuff" so far. Very little build-up on the jockey wheels, and the chain appears clean and dirt-free. The wax content is very high compared to other wax-based lubes, and you can feel this when you handle the chain. The shifting is smooth and the chain is still quiet. Yesterday I rode 10 miles overall on sealed roads to the trail and back. I examined the chain links and the rollers have a nice shine and are clean, the outer plates have a light coat of dust...but still appear clean.
So then, good results so far.

There is more rain forecast soon, so I hope to be able to test the Squirt lube under actual wet riding conditions ... but so far, I am happy with the results.

Rainman.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for your review of Squirt Lube. I am interested in trying it too.

Have you been reapplying the lube or are you still going off your initial double application?

I am interested in how it does in the wet and muddy.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

I am still running on the initial application of lube to see how it stands up over some hard miles of varying conditions.

I can't see the point of using a lube that you have to re-apply every ride or two, unless the conditions are really extraordinarily bad.

So far the results with "Squirt" are good, but I want to test this lube in the rain and mud if the weather will co-operate with me... 

Rain is forecast for Sunday, so maybe then...


R.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*4 Days..Squirt.*

Here are some pics of the drivetrain components after 4 days of varied use, mostly in dry conditions.
There is some buildup of wax mixed with dust / dirt evident on both the chainring and chain. However, the chain appears mainly clean, still runs silently and shifts smoothly.
It appears that the Squirt doesn't gather or attract too much dirt to itself...
Overall, the chain is clean looking and bright.
I'm still awaiting some decent rain to test the wet properties of the lube.

Rainman.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

The drivetrain is not touched or cleaned, not wiped down or changed in any way from the original application of Squirt Lube. 

Rainman.


----------



## oscarc (Mar 23, 2006)

So how many total hrs of riding? Where are you located too?

thanks.

O.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Forgive me if I missed it, but what are your trail conditions? Can you post shots of what type of conditions you have and how it ranges? I was testing a lube that was good, but didn't work well out here due to dirt buildup I was told I wouldn't have, and I needed to post my trail conditions.

Still can't stop using Ice Wax.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

So far, around 16 total, maybe 20 hours.

I'm in AU, and trail conditions are dry and dusty right now, it's our summer here.

R.



oscarc said:


> So how many total hrs of riding? Where are you located too?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> O.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Trail conditions are typical Australian, it's summer here, dry and hot right now. Dusty ... mostly hard pack with some leaf covering on the trails. A few sandy sections, but only short ones. Mostly just hard packed dirt with a top layer of dust.

My usual "go to" lube is Pro Gold Pro Link which I have found to work very well for me. I was on Rock 'N Roll lube before the PG, but the R&R had too much wax buildup...so I switched to PG and have been using that for a couple of years now with success.

I'm hoping the Squirt will work out at least as good as the R&R, if not better...

R.



Jerk_Chicken said:


> Forgive me if I missed it, but what are your trail conditions? Can you post shots of what type of conditions you have and how it ranges? I was testing a lube that was good, but didn't work well out here due to dirt buildup I was told I wouldn't have, and I needed to post my trail conditions.
> 
> Still can't stop using Ice Wax.


----------



## kmoodymz3 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been using Squirt exclusively since early 2005 when we discovered it South Africa. Found a dealer who would ship it by the case to the US. Can't beat it for dry conditions and it holds up well unless it is really wet. I love that it is easy to apply and re-apply when needed. I usually re-apply every 12-15 hours riding.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Amazing...I never knew that Squirt had been available that long, I had not heard about this product until just recently.

Could you please give me more information on your experiences with this lube, as you have been using it such a long time...

How is the wax buildup on the chain wheels, chain, and jockey wheels when using Squirt very regularly @ 12-15 hour ride intervals? Have you experienced any downside to this product? Is the wear rate on your drive train higher or lower?

Thanks,

Rainman.



kmoodymz3 said:


> I've been using Squirt exclusively since early 2005 when we discovered it South Africa. Found a dealer who would ship it by the case to the US. Can't beat it for dry conditions and it holds up well unless it is really wet. I love that it is easy to apply and re-apply when needed. I usually re-apply every 12-15 hours riding.


----------



## kmoodymz3 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sure. I have occasionally get build-up on jockey wheels and on the cassette between smallest cogs but a good cleaning with soapy water takes care of it quickly. It is important to dry the chain well before putting more lube on if you don't it doesn't seem to last as long.

Another way to clean that works great is to heat the chain with a torch before running it through a rag held in my hand. This melts the wax and any buildup, is quick, and neat. 

As for wear, I really don't know because I switched to Squirt not long after I started riding seriously. That said my last drive train, full XTR, probably went between 1,500 and 2,000 miles. Current one is up to at least 1,500 and is in fine shape. Note if I get into sloppy wet stuff I always clean everything right away and that probably helps too. I can't afford to run throug XTR drive trains too quickly!


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the input. Much appreciated.

R.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Wet...*

I finally got to run the Squirt lubed chain in the rain this afternoon. It poured down fairly solidly for a couple of hours and the trails got nicely soaked so that the covering of dust turned into slop.
Slop over hardpack made for a decent run and testing of the lube which came through these sloppy conditions very well. At the end of an hour of riding through puddles and purposely aiming for the muddiest sections, the chain remained fairly clean in appearance. ..not so the rider and bike..

I'm still impressed, so far. The gears were shifting smoothly and the chain showed no signs of getting covered in mud, it remained surprisingly bright looking. There was no sign of mud on the actual rollers, and no buildup of mud on the outside plates, just a slight coating of wet sloppy crud thrown up from the rear wheel, which brushed off pretty well when the chain dried out . . .
There was a lot of sloppy trail soil on the rear of the bike, underneath the down tube, and on the chain stays from the rear wheel throw-off, but the chain itself was mostly unaffected.
I heard some gritty sounds after coasting on a downhill run from slop being thrown up by the rear knobs onto the chain, but it cleared in a couple of revolutions of the pedals back to a silent and smooth state.

The Squirt lube certainly seems to be working very well so far. No real problems so i'm happy with the product.

Rainman.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I will have to give it a try. The one thing I hate about White lightning is the build up. It is very hard to get clean. Are there any online retailers that have this stuff?


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Try this...

http://www.squirtlube.com/

R.



sandmangts said:


> I will have to give it a try. The one thing I hate about White lightning is the build up. It is very hard to get clean. Are there any online retailers that have this stuff?


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*First re-application..*

Here are some pics of the first re-application of Squirt lube after yesterdays wet ride.
The pics were taken 15 minutes after the 2nd application of lube. 
As you can see, there is some wax/dirt buildup on the chainwheel and derailleur jockey wheels, but the chain itself looks pretty clean.
All I did was brushed most of the dried trail crud off the frame and re-applied the Squirt. I never touched the chain, or any part of the drive train or cleaned it.
The chain was still running smoothly after it's wet weather run, but I re-applied the lube today because the chain rollers were looking a bit dry.

Rainman.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Rain...*

Lots of rain and the trails are soaked... 

The Squirt lube is coping well so far under the wet conditions here.

I'll post up some pics after today's rides.

R.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Squirt Chain Lube.*

The rain came and went, and the Squirt lube handled it all with aplomb. This lube seems to be the real deal. The chain on my Ibis is running smoothly and looks clean, it shifts quietly and easily with no hangups.
The wax doesn't seem to be building up too badly around the chainwheels or the jockey wheels on the derailleur, either.
Overall, i'm very pleased with this lube.
It's clean, it lubricates well, keeps the crud off the chain and works even better once you build up a covering on the whole chain. The Squirt forms a waxy barrier over the links and repels dirt and mud well.
A small bottle lasts a long time, it is easy to apply and the lube does do exactly what the manufacturers say it does.
It's an impressive performance from quite a simple wax lube.

I'll continue to test over the next couple of weeks up until Christmas.
I've been very happy so far with Squirt lube. If it continues to perform in the same way then I may have found my new chain lube.... :thumbsup:

Rainman.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Great reveiw...*



kmoodymz3 said:


> I've been using Squirt exclusively since early 2005 when we discovered it South Africa. Found a dealer who would ship it by the case to the US. Can't beat it for dry conditions and it holds up well unless it is really wet. I love that it is easy to apply and re-apply when needed. I usually re-apply every 12-15 hours riding.


Follows my experience. I got a bottle and put it on one of my cyclocross bikes this season. I didn't love it when it was mucky. It seemed to build up some nice 'wax booger' pasty dirt stuff around the pulleys and usual areas. It's been a while since I stopped using White Lightening though.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I ordered some and have been very please so far. I have only used it on about 7 rides so far though, and it has gotten very wet around he just now.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

Found a few reviews here.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/lube/squirtlube/lldl-sq06/PRD_418181_131crx.aspx

I just wonder how this wax lube becomes on a hot summer day. It must just melt away and dissapear into thin air.

I ususlly ride in dry weather and have been using Finish Line cross country. It makes a mess, but it's always there on the chain.

Squirt seems to be working well for you Rainman, but looking at your pics, the chain looks like it is being starved of lube. Maybe that's what wax lube looks like, but for my it looks dry.

I will look into this more, but I think a wet lube is better for me since I have no experiance with dry lubes.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Squirt..*

My chain looks clean because of the Squirt lube. I haven't cleaned it since the initial application, and have only applied a second lot of Squirt after a wet riding session I had a couple of days ago.
It's summertime here in Oz, and quite hot on some days. The heat of the days doesn't seem to affect the lube at all. The chain would have to become VERY warm to have any effect and riding in the high summer heat isn't enough to do that.
The chain isn't being "starved of lube" it just looks like that because the squirt becomes almost invisible once it dries out, which takes around 10-15 minutes after applying.
I was using ProGold lube for a couple of years, which is a wet lube. This Squirt lube seems to be easily as good so far, maybe even better...time will tell.
So far, I am very pleased with the performance of the Squirt lube. I had my doubts at first, but those doubts are being blown away by the performance of Squirt. Try some for yourself like I am. It really works well.

Rainman.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

Do you think Squirt will protect the chain from rusting?

Other wax lubes cannot do that from what I read here.

If so, I will buy some later on tonight. They seem to have a online store.

Also the ProGold seems to have many MTBR medals under its belt. My choice on buying one of these lubes is dependant on your Squirt review to come.  , 

If you are changing to a wax lube, does this mean ProGold was gunking up your drivetrain like my Finish line lube does?

thx Rman


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

The ProGold lube works very well, especially with full immersion of the chain in the lube like I used it.
However, the Squirt offers several advantages over the ProGold.

1: It keeps the chain cleaner because it doesn't attract dust and dirt.
2: It is a 'dry' lube.
3: You never have to degrease the chain again, just add more Squirt.
4: There is very little buildup of wax, unlike other wax based lubes.
5: The lube lasts a long time on the chain.
6: It doesn't seem to be affected too much by water and mud.

I don't want to sound like a commercial for Squirt, i'm just reporting what i've found so far with this lube. I have no affiliations with the company who manufacturer it and nothing to gain from testing the lube.

As far as rusting chains, my chains don't rust. I use Shimano chains most of the time, but have also run SRAM and Rohloff chains.
Give the lube a try for yourself. I'm sure that you will be impressed.


Rainman.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey THX Rainman for answering all my questions.

I read these reviews and they were really helpfull.

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/reviews/squirt/

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/squirt-lube-what-would-we-do-without-proper-lubrication/

I am now purchasing Squirt as of ....now. The online purchase went pretty well for thase who are interested in purchasing from their site.

I will only get to try it out in a few months HAHA.

Thx


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Squirt Lube...2 weeks ...*

Well, the Squirt lube has been great so far, no complaints from me at all.
I ride every day, and put a lot of miles on the bike so I can test components out quite fast because of that.
The chain is still very clean in appearance, there is minimal wax and crud buildup on the chain rings, rear cassette and derailleur jockey wheels.The drivetrain shifts smoothly and quietly, the chain itself is showing no signs of gathering dirt or mud.
The greatest advantage of this Squirt lube is that it doesn't require a removal of the chain or degreasing to work well. I have applied several light coats of the lube to the links and just needed to wait 10 minutes for it to dry, then go ride, it's very easy and straight forward to use.
I can't yet comment on the wear properties of the chain and lube long-term, but will keep an eye on this over the next six months as I continue to test. If the product maintains it's qualities as tested so far, then I am probably going to change over to using it full-time in my workshop as well as on my own bikes.
Squirt works very well in the dry, and also works quite well in the wet, although my wet testing hasn't been as thorough as I would like it to be so far, nevertheless I hope to change that over the next few weeks/months.

Overall, I like this lube. It's easy to apply, convenient to use, lasts a long time, and certainly does the job of keeping your chain healthy and quiet.
I've no complaints, the Squirt does everything the manufacturer says it does, and does it easily. You don't need to use much, so a small bottle lasts a long time. It is reasonably priced, user friendly, and bio-degradable.

If it has a 'downside', it is a little fiddly to drip one drop onto each link of the chain, and if it is raining and you apply it onto a wet chain it doesn't dry out properly so the effect isn't as good as applying it to a dry chain. However, a little forethought about when to apply the lube will cure the latter, and a steady hand and ten minutes of your time the former.

If you can be impressed with a chain lube, then I can say that ... yes, I am impressed. This is good stuff. It works, and works well.

Rainman.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm just about done on this initial testing of the Squirt chain lube. Another week should see a final decision from me on this product.
No complaints so far, the lube functions well. The chain remains clean-looking. There is some wax buildup around the edges of the links, but this flakes away as you ride leaving a clean chain. 
I've tried the lube in the wet a few times now with good results. So far I really can't fault the lube, it does do exactly what the manufacturers claim. My chain is smooth shifting, quiet and clean.
After a new application, I notice some flaking off of old black waxy crud from the links, this lessens as you ride and soon disappears as it drops away, leaving the new coating intact and working in the links. Application can be a little messy if you are in a rush to get it onto the chain and squeeze the applicator bottle too hard. The Squirt lube just drips through the links onto the floor. However, if done correctly and with care, hardly a drop is wasted.
Wax buildup on the chain rings, jockey wheels and chain is still minimal, and as the old lube dries out it flakes off. 
Most of my riding has been in dry dusty conditions here in Australia, hardpack covered with a thick layer of loose dirt and some leaves. I have noticed that the Squirt lube lasts quite a long time between applications in these conditions, which makes it an economical proposition as well as an efficient lube system.
One more week of testing and then I will write up a conclusion to this test/review.
I will continue to use the Squirt on a long-term test after that, but won't write it up again until six months have passed under my wheels.


Rainman.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd be interested in trying this stuff out. I never thought conditions would be this tough on lubes here, but they are. Ice Wax still works fine, and I've tried the lube from a European manufacturer with poor results, so I'm probably looking to stick with something I trust, as in the Ice Wax.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

Rainman, post some pics of your cassette later on.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Squirt Lube ... 4 weeks.*

Here are a few pics of my chain, rear cassette and chainwheel after 4 weeks of Squirt lube use.
The drivetrain has not been cleaned at all from the original application of lube, and I have applied the lube only a few times. I ride every day if possible, and in all weather, wet and dry.

As you can see from the pics, the chain is very clean looking. It functions faultlessly, is quiet, shifts well, and does not attract dirt. The older applications of lube tend to dry out gradually and just flake off, leaving a clean chain. I usually apply the Squirt with the chain on the smallest cassette cog, and this looks the "dirtiest" because of this. The bike has been used in both wet and dry dusty dirty conditions over the past four weeks, and as I said, the drivetrain has not been touched or cleaned.

One of the major advantages of this lube is that you don't need to ever degrease your chain again, it just seems to be self-cleaning, as is the rest of the drivetrain. Even after a good sloppy wet ride, the chain has remained clean like you see it in the pics, which is pretty amazing...imo.
I'm impressed. Very impressed.
The lube is enviroment friendly, a big factor in my opinion with the amount of pollution already in the wilderness. 
To put it simply, this product works very well. It does what it's supposed to do, and it does it well. I am happy with it, and can recommend it as far as short term testing goes. I will continue this testing over the next six months to see if it has any downside on chain long-term wear rates or not.
For now, I give it 10/10.
Try it for yourselves, i'm sure that you will be impressed too.

As always, I have no connections with the manufacturer and no financial interests in the company.

Thanks,

Rainman.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thx man.

Did you happen to check the chain for wear/stretch to see if the lube is really doing its job?

BTW I know your testing the lube out, but how do you resist not cleaning those hanging buggers on the chainrings...


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

What happens is that the old lube flakes off the chain and chainring by itself as you ride, and as the lube seems to be self-cleaning, there is no need to wipe or clean the drivetrain manually.... at least, that's what i've found so far.
Overall, it works very well... :thumbsup:


Rainman.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Squirt Chainlube Update...*

Nothing bad to report on the Squirt lube so far. The chain lube continues to function very well and the chain is quiet and has no shifting problems. Dirt buildup is almost non-existant with just a very light cover of fine dust on the outside of the links after every ride.
I have not cleaned or brushed anything off the chain since starting this testing of Squirt lube. The chain looks clean and bright, no rusting or sign of wear. There is a slight buildup of wax around the chain rings, the derailleur pulleys and on the inside of the chain links but it flakes off as it dries out and new lube is applied to the links.
The test chain [Shimano] has not needed to be "degreased" or cleaned since the start of the testing. The Squirt lube runs very clean ... there is no oil to splatter over the bike and collect dust and dirt because the lube is a "dry" lube. The rear cluster is clean with just a few black marks from the lube/dust.

I'm very pleased with this Squirt lube so far.

Pics to follow....

Rainman.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

I also use Squirt and can only back up everything Rainman has said my whole drivetrain has remained clean while at the same time experiencing very smooth shifting not too mention really quite now. It's one of those lubes that gets no mention or publicity but once you stumble upon it you throw out all your other lubes and just use Squirt.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Pics..Squirt.*

Here are the promised pics, taken straight after a 10k ride in mostly dry conditions. The chain, chain rings, rear derailleur have not been touched since the start of the testing of this lube. No cleaning whatsoever, just the addition of some new lube.
As you can see, there is very little buildup and the chain remains clean and shiny.

Rainman.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Have you tried Dupont Teflon Multi-Purpose lube? I'm curious to see how it compares to Squirt lube. I've been using the Dupont lube, but my chain isn't as clean as yours. Also, I reapply every 2-3 rides.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Rainman said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://www.squirtlube.com/
> R.


I went to order some, but unfortunately the website is not secure (unencrypted). Any US distributers?


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

No, I haven't ... although I use teflon lube on other parts of my bikes.
The Squirt is long-lasting lube and I re-apply it only when I think it is drying out a bit, which is probably around once every couple of weeks. [I ride every day] ... I always re-apply a new lot to the chain after a wet ride.

Rainman.



MikeDee said:


> Have you tried Dupont Teflon Multi-Purpose lube? I'm curious to see how it compares to Squirt lube. I've been using the Dupont lube, but my chain isn't as clean as yours. Also, I reapply every 2-3 rides.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

As far as I know ... Giant bicycle dealers stock Squirt in the USA.

Giant are listed as distributors on the Squirt home page under dealer distro's.

R.



MikeDee said:


> I went to order some, but unfortunately the website is not secure (unencrypted). Any US distributers?


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

MikeDee said:


> Have you tried Dupont Teflon Multi-Purpose lube? I'm curious to see how it compares to Squirt lube. I've been using the Dupont lube, but my chain isn't as clean as yours. Also, I reapply every 2-3 rides.


I used too use it and still do on one of my bikes but for the bike that sees the most dust I use squirt on it. I never had an issue with build up of crud using dupont just make sure that you clean and total degrease your chain free from oil. I still use dupont on all the pivot points on the F/R Derailleur Parts as that stops all muck building up.

Having said that squirt is in a league of it's own and in my opinion walks all over dupont if placing on the chain as a lube. Squirt is much quieter and when shifting allot more smoother and is extremely noticeable between the two bikes.

Since you have used and tried dupont just go and buy squirt and test it and you won't be going back too dupont in a hurry.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

}SkOrPn--7 said:


> I used too use it and still do on one of my bikes but for the bike that sees the most dust I use squirt on it. I never had an issue with build up of crud using dupont just make sure that you clean and total degrease your chain free from oil. I still use dupont on all the pivot points on the F/R Derailleur Parts as that stops all muck building up.
> 
> Having said that squirt is in a league of it's own and in my opinion walks all over dupont if placing on the chain as a lube. Squirt is much quieter and when shifting allot more smoother and is extremely noticeable between the two bikes.
> 
> Since you have used and tried dupont just go and buy squirt and test it and you won't be going back too dupont in a hurry.


Just got some Squirt in the mail today (from Likin' Bikin'). Will it work well on my road bike too, or should I stick to ProLink? I tried the Dupont lube on my road bike, but it made the chain stiff and I thought I'd be losing some power due to that.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

MikeDee said:


> Just got some Squirt in the mail today (from Likin' Bikin'). Will it work well on my road bike too, or should I stick to ProLink? I tried the Dupont lube on my road bike, but it made the chain stiff and I thought I'd be losing some power due to that.


You must degrease all drivetrain components so they are squeaky clean from any oil and then apply squirt. Your not going to see any drag on a roadie so go use it your going to be amazed. Once cleaned apply and leave for an hour before use is what I have found to get best results and use your dupont too lube up all the pivots.

Just be aware that squirt was more designed for MTB but I use it on my old roadie.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*All Bikes ...*

Squirt can be used on all your bicycles, on road and off road. It has the same results... = Good... :thumbsup:

I'm so impressed by the lube, i've switched all my bikes over to using it.

Rainman.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Final Results on Squirt Chain Lube.*

After about 5 months of using this Squirt chain lube on my bike in conditions ranging from dry and dusty to soaking wet and muddy my conclusion is that this is a very good lube. 
Squirt is a wax based product that doesn't attract dust and dirt mainly because it is a 'dry' style lube. Squirt continues to function well even in wet muddy conditions, although I found that you must re-apply a new lot after a wet riding session to get the full benefit of the lube.
No more degreasing!

This is a real blessing. For people who ride often and find that cleaning [degreasing] their chain a pita this Squirt lube is for you. Just re-apply a new coating of the lube, let it dry for ten minutes and then go ride... :thumbsup: You can save time, money and prevent pollution to the enviroment by not using a degreaser any more.

I have'nt degreased the chains on any of my bikes since I started using the Squirt lube.
The chains remain clean and bright looking, there are no noises or rust, the chains are quiet and shift smoothly. This is a very good lube and I have no hesitation in recommending it to anyone. It has performed superbly for me over five months of riding, almost every day, in all conditions.

Try it out for yourself. The small applicator bottle lasts a long time, is fairly cheap to buy, and does a fantastic job of keeping the chain clean and lubed.
This is now my favourite lube for all my bikes. It has replaced the Rock'nRoll and Progold and every other lube I have ever used before.

10 out of 10 and very highly recommended...:thumbsup:

Rainman.


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

I've switched and will see what it's like.

Old chain was cleaned in multiple lots of petrol, then soaked (I VERY rarely do this), then degreased. 

Then heat dried and fitted the next day.
Wax was applied as the directions state and went "into" the chain as it pulled out some of the finer blank particles. 

On a near new X9 system it's far nosier than Triflow and seems to shift a bit slower (but not bad). Only a few rides so far so I will keep running it. I am after a winter lube so this might be it but it is absolutely not as quiet as Triflow. Noise = wear so we will see how long things last running it BUT in the trade off between wet grinding paste and wax over a winter period I bet it's going to be better. Plus IF I don't need to clean that will be a good thing.

I may well run this on cheaper chains and switch them out. Much easier to clean gears properly than getting a chain really clean. This would be a good way to bypass any (IF) additional wear. As a winter lube this could be a great thing for me. 


I had given up on waxes before as I found them not to last through a whole ride and hated that "I'm grinding metal to metal" noise. If this can last a few rides than I would be happy.


----------



## SurfHenk (Dec 13, 2005)

*Another positive vote*

I also use Squirt since a few months now and can only confirm the above statements.
I am a daily bike commuter in Belgium so my chain sees a lot of rain as well as a lot of road-dust. Which arguably is what I consider as the worse environment, yes even worse than mud from our beloved woods.
As have others, I have tried a few wax based lubes in the past but always have had to switch back to concentional lubes rather quickly due to the wax not being durable enough, notably after an encounter with rain.
So up to now I have learned to live with the main inconvenience of normal chain lubes, namely that they pick up a lot of dirt and therefore need to be cleaned with a degreaser regularly.
It was actually this thread that lead me to try yet another wax based lube, Squirt.
But soon this lube turned out not to be just "another" wax lube since to my surprise, it does indeed hold up way better than the others. Although it is difficult to compare, I even have the impression it holds just as long as a dedicated conventional wet lube such as the Finish Line I have used up till now. But of course without any of the problematic dirt buildup. Since using Squirt, I have not had to degrease my chain once and it does not look like this will be needed soon or even ever. Which spares me a big mess as well as a not so environmental friendly activity.
I do tend to use a bit more Squirt though than I used to use conventional grease. Although I am not sure this is necessary, I do this because I like to be sure my chain is greased well enough. In the past, I tried to limit my use of chainlube to limit the buildup over time of dirty lube on my chain and bicycle. But since the excess wax can be wiped of the chain and bike (and garagefloor) cleanly, I now use more just to be sure I use enough at all times.
I have also not noticed any increase in noise compared to traditional lubes as described above, but maybe this is because I ride in traffic almost all the time. But if the noise is higher, I am certain this will be minimal as I otherwise would have noticed it. Which is why I am a bit surprised by the previous tester's statement that it's far noiser.
And I also can not tell any difference in shifting speed, but it may well be that there is some.
All in all I am very positive about this lube and I am now using it both on my commuter as well as my MTB.


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

SurfHenk said:


> But if the noise is higher, I am certain this will be minimal as I otherwise would have noticed it. Which is why I am a bit surprised by the previous tester's statement that it's far noiser.
> And I also can not tell any difference in shifting speed, but it may well be that there is some.
> All in all I am very positive about this lube and I am now using it both on my commuter as well as my MTB.


It was simple. I went from a properly adjusted system. Took the chain off, cleaned as I said and then applied this. Noise went up a fair bit. Not minimal.

I would REALLY like to see some wear testing done on this. If I remember I will email them and ask if they have had any done and if not, why not. If the product is that good and was mine I would have it done and use the results to push the product. 
I'm also tempted to see if I can get some done or a chain tested. Maybe sectioned and checked. If I was bothered enough I could also try to get a db rating of the noise. This would be a good indication of friction but that would be a bit of work. Start with a new chain, run it, clean and oil, short test then clean and retest with this product.

At this stage I feel this product is good for those conditions where you can't run a wet lube or if you are not overly concerned about drive chain wear. Out of the waxes I have used this is the best one.

I do not feel it replaces a web lube or reduces wear over a decent wet lube on a looked after drive chain. Since most guys just want to run gear and not clean this is probably idea for them.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Noise?*

Ash... I ride a lot of miles. Mostly off-road, but quite a bit of on-road stuff too. Honestly, I have never noticed any increase in chain noise over the 'wet' lubes when I switched over to the Squirt. As far as wear rates go, i've been keeping a close eye on this as well, and can see no increase in the amount of wear over other lubes. I'm still using the original test chain on the same cogs as when I started, with no cleaning or degreasing of the drive train whatsoever.
I can only report on what I see, feel and hear from using this Squirt lube.... ymmv, but for me, it seems to be "The Lube".

Rainman.


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

Rainman said:


> Ash... I ride a lot of miles. Mostly off-road, but quite a bit of on-road stuff too. Honestly, I have never noticed any increase in chain noise over the 'wet' lubes when I switched over to the Squirt. As far as wear rates go, i've been keeping a close eye on this as well, and can see no increase in the amount of wear over other lubes. I'm still using the original test chain on the same cogs as when I started, with no cleaning or degreasing of the drive train whatsoever.
> I can only report on what I see, feel and hear from using this Squirt lube.... ymmv, but for me, it seems to be "The Lube".
> 
> Rainman.


I ride every second day. At least 30kms. I picked the best wet lube I could find which gave me a quiet drive chain, minimal wear but was messy. It's quite possible you were using different lubes and picked one that suited your needs yet was not able to reduce friction to the level mine was. That would explain the lack of difference in noise as would many other factors. Such as a noisy drive chain.

How have you checked wear?

I DID email them and got an idiotic, unhelpful and flippant reply. I have never found ANY business to reply in such a stupid manner. I am kind of lost for words about it. 
LOTS of claims by them yet they can't provide any information. Anytime I see a lot of claims and no supporting information I get worried. When you get a stupid reply like I did I really wonder which claims are true and would be very careful to ignore all "information" and use sounds judgment before buying into the "faith" of a product. Even then, this would have to be a stand out product to be worth giving them money. Maybe it is. 
I just find it odd that they can't support the claims being made.

If I can find the time I will make a test rig for this and see what I find. By measuring the current of a motor driving a gear set and chain with this product on over xx hours I can find out just how valid the claims really are. Really easy to prove at a consumer level and I'm pissed off enough to find the time asap and see how this really stacks up.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, that's not too good, and bad for their business, imo. I never contacted the parent company, my lube was supplied by an Australian distro, so I have no experience with their CS.
I measure the chain wear both visually and also by measuring the chain stretch with a guage and a steel ruler. I regularly inspect the drive train, front and rear cassette, etc.

For me, it's not about "faith" .... any product or component I test either stands or falls on it's test results, and that's all there is to it. If this lube didn't perform like advertised, I would say so...immediately. After all, I have nothing to gain or lose by hiding any faults in a product or component.
If you plan to run a similar test on Squirt, please do so, and write up your own results.


Rainman.


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

Rainman said:


> Well, that's not too good, and bad for their business, imo. I never contacted the parent company, my lube was supplied by an Australian distro, so I have no experience with their CS.
> I measure the chain wear both visually and also by measuring the chain stretch with a guage and a steel ruler. I regularly inspect the drive train, front and rear cassette, etc.
> 
> For me, it's not about "faith" .... any product or component I test either stands or falls on it's test results, and that's all there is to it. If this lube didn't perform like advertised, I would say so...immediately. After all, I have nothing to gain or lose by hiding any faults in a product or component.
> ...


You used an identical drive chain and checked the lubes for particulates? 
I'm not picking but trying to get a point across. We don't know what is going on with the lubrication properties of this product. My primary interest is protecting my drive chain, not keeping it clean. I want long life first. On a "short" test, so far I feel I know just how well this lubricates which is why I wanted some proof of the claims. I'm concerned about the lubrication properties. Quite concerned that they do not match what is being pushed.
So I wanted to find some proof that I was wrong.

I replied to them and have gotten a more reasonable but not informative reply.

Testing is "in house" and they will not supply any information. There was also the claim that the "competitors would love to see the testing" which is bullsh!p. They would be doing there own testing. That pro riders use it so it must be good, that "review" sites say it's good so it must be good. We also have no information about the environmental claims.

In my opinion, so far I find this lube does "shed" but it nosier and I suspect offers far less lubrication that a normal lube. At this stage there is no available scientific testing, I suggest people do NOT run this product until they have seen some REAL proof this does not shed particulates and then grind your gear system into each other. We have NO PROOF this product acts as a reasonable lubricant.

It may well be "cleaner" but not actually do what we need done, Lubrication. 
The company can't show it does.

I have some ideas for some more scientific testing. Dye testing to see if we have much metal to metal contact (If guys don't understand what I mean by this and think that is a stupid statement then they don't know enough to comment) and a friction testing rig using current measurement to see the comparable frictions levels on different products.

Let's be 100% clear here. I requested some information to support the claims they make, they are not able to supply ANY formal or scientific testing. Now, if you had a product this good wouldn't you have been using facts NOT marketing rubbish to sell it? 
Wouldn't you be saying "here, here is PROOF the product is good"?
Would you use the same sort of "testing" fuel saving scams use?
That's what is going on. 
Lots of claims, no proof. Nothing to back up environmental claims, nothing to say this is not grinding your gear life away.
A real shame.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

ash240 said:


> You used an identical drive chain and checked the lubes for particulates?
> I'm not picking but trying to get a point across. We don't know what is going on with the lubrication properties of this product. My primary interest is protecting my drive chain, not keeping it clean. I want long life first. On a "short" test, so far I feel I know just how well this lubricates which is why I wanted some proof of the claims. I'm concerned about the lubrication properties. Quite concerned that they do not match what is being pushed.
> So I wanted to find some proof that I was wrong.
> 
> ...


I think there are some misconceptions here. In a clean environment, wet type lubes lubricate better. However, it is dirt that causes wear, and wet lubes attract a lot of dirt thereby creating grinding paste, especially if you keep applying lube on a dirty chain. The end result is the chain wears faster. Wax lubes keep the chain clean, and while they don't lubricate as well, overall the chain lasts longer because it stays clean. Wax lube is also noiser than wet lube. I read an old article in a defunct bicycling magazine, where the author lubed his chain with various lubes of the day, rode bike, and measured wear. The heavy lubes like grease, gear lube, etc. wore the chain the fastest. The paraffin wax chain lasted longest. Note that they didn't have any bicycle specific lubes at the time.

I've been using Squirt on my road bike. The chain is a bit noisier than when lubed with ProLink. It looks pretty clean, although there are those wax flakes. I may switch back to ProLink. I haven't tried Squirt on my mountain bike yet (I've been using Dupont Teflon Multi-Purpose).


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

@ash240 any claimed proof or technical data in my opinion is utter waste and so much of it is fudged so the only way too truly see is too try it yourself because my data I collect is 100% spot on for my use and that will determine if I continue using it or move on. From that and my experience using it for a long period of time I have come too the conclusion Squirt out shines all other products I have used but in the wet I have to apply it more often. In my experience this product while lubricating also seals the rollers from allowing dirt and gunk in so wear and tear has been reduced by a massive amount.

From my observation and checking my cassette along with chain rings have had hardly any wear if any that is noticeable. Best of all chain stretch from my experience has been greatly reduced so from my point of view the cost of my running gear has reduced greatly since using Squirt plus as a bonus my whole drivechain is clean.

I have had no noise but simply put a quite drivechain and far slicker shifting so I'm very happy to be using a product that works and gets very little air time. You go too just about any bike shop and ask for Squirt and they screw there faces up with HUH what's that. All you hear about is brands that ram there product down our throats or what gets pushed upon us.

Do all the testing you like be it scientific or other wise all that twaddle won't make me change my mind because I'm using it and have seen the results for myself and that right there is all that is needed but I look forward to reading your experiences. 

As MikeDee also said I too also use "Dupont Teflon Multi-Purpose" to lube up all the pivot points on all my drive chain because again from my experience of use it and others Duponts is the one that out shines them all. It lubricates without allowing a build-up of grunge to work it's way into the tight joints like wet lube does and most of the dry lubes sold in bike shops at over inflated prices Dupont supplies and the other brands just added there own crap too.

Like most of us that have used Squirt we have nothing too gain by giving out results but too let other see them and maybe give it a try as another solution to lubing your drivechain. 

I will say it sucks that your emails were responded too in such a way by Squirt that right there could of been handled better even if they were not prepared to point you in the direction of tech data. Anyway good luck and most of all enjoy your riding............


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

MikeDee said:


> I think there are some misconceptions here. In a clean environment, wet type lubes lubricate better. However, it is dirt that causes wear, and wet lubes attract a lot of dirt thereby creating grinding paste, especially if you keep applying lube on a dirty chain. The end result is the chain wears faster. Wax lubes keep the chain clean, and while they don't lubricate as well, overall the chain lasts longer because it stays clean. Wax lube is also noiser than wet lube. I read an old article in a defunct bicycling magazine, where the author lubed his chain with various lubes of the day, rode bike, and measured wear. The heavy lubes like grease, gear lube, etc. wore the chain the fastest. The paraffin wax chain lasted longest. Note that they didn't have any bicycle specific lubes at the time.
> 
> I've been using Squirt on my road bike. The chain is a bit noisier than when lubed with ProLink. It looks pretty clean, although there are those wax flakes. I may switch back to ProLink. I haven't tried Squirt on my mountain bike yet (I've been using Dupont Teflon Multi-Purpose).


There are no issues with my understanding of how lubricants work 
A wet lube CAN perform VERY well in dirty conditions IF it does not gum up, break down or migrate away from pressure points. Wax lubes WILL migrate away from pressure points (which is where we get wear) so they must perform quite a bit better than wet lubes to protect a drive chain.

Your understanding about wet lubes is only correct under the conditions the wet lube has gummed up or is not able to work as it should (which many do, not even lasting through a ride). A decent wet lube should "carry" particles away from the pressure points, the lubricant will still have a surface coating to protect the friction points so it may well look dirty but not be doing any real harm. This is quite BASIC lubricant theory.

I want to use a wax for certain conditions but gave up as I couldn't find any that performed in a manner I found acceptable (like lasting through a whole ride). This product makes a lot of claims so I tried it. The results I have found (so far) do not match the claims or what I was expecting. So I tried to find ANY information supporting the claims they made, was unable to do so, contacted them and they were unable to support the claims (after 6 years on the market).

Your drive system got nosier as you now have more wear and friction. 
I suspect if I looked through some of my old mags/books I can find an article showing Castor oil is a decent lubricate for chains, this would of course have been tested before the modern lubricant era and so it would be quite silly for me to think it is of any use to raise this.


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

}SkOrPn--7 said:


> @ash240 any claimed proof or technical data in my opinion is utter waste and so much of it is fudged so the only way too truly see is too try it yourself because my data I collect is 100% spot on for my use and that will determine if I continue using it or move on.
> 
> If you make public claims to support a product it is dishonest not to be able to supply ANY proof. Not even the environmental claims. The attitude that companies do not need to back up claims (which is what you are stating) is idiotic and in many countries quite illegal. That would seem to make your statements invalid and pointless
> I DID try this product which is why I then attempted to find ANY real poof of the claims.
> ...


Let's really think about this. Claims are made and they refuse to back any of them up. Including environmental claims. That's a damn site worse than "sucking". 
My understanding is that type of marketing is quite illegal in many countries. 
I also find it VERY odd that they wouldn't love to provide proof.
If you had something THIS "good" (as claimed) you could gain a massive market share and really get some money out of it. so why haven't they?


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

> If you make public claims to support a product it is dishonest not to be able to supply ANY proof. Not even the environmental claims. The attitude that companies do not need to back up claims (which is what you are stating) is idiotic and in many countries quite illegal.<---I have never stated that I have just said it's twaddle and too much of it is fudged That would seem to make your statements invalid and pointless No just my opinion from using the product over a lengthy amount of time too which the product works for me in every area I have stated nothing more nothing less and will continue too use it due to my own personal success
> I DID try this product which is why I then attempted to find ANY real poof of the claims.
> After 6 or so years on the market there is NOTHING other than the same marketing tricks "fuel saver" scams use.





> Not my experience and I seem to have a far greater understanding of lubrication than you do. <---Bold statement coming from someone who seeks proof Waxes CANNOT perform as well as a decent wet lube. They MUST migrate (which is one of the selling points of this one) away from friction points. If they cannot leave a protective film you MUST have higher friction (more wear). I have already said I have noticed less wear and chain stretch but thanks for pointing that out at least I can rule out Squirt as the saving grace for that.Claims of a "new generation" lubricant seem to have no factual basis. At least the company cannot provide it.
> It is unbelievably simple to get an independent product test and publish the results.


 Like I said I'm looking forward to what you find out because I have never bothered to seek out any data or technical info on Squirt because it's not my field of expertise.



> Right, you have a closed mind and don't care about facts. guys like you tend to have a very limited understanding and "buy in" to something, then defend it to the ground even if they are quite wrong. No I don't have a closed mind but you are right I couldn't give a crap about the facts they don't interest me I just simply tried it and it worked far better than all the other lubes for the reasons I said above. As for defending it too the ground if the product was taken off the market right now I would be in trouble because myself I would loose a product that works for me so hardly defending it too the ground just happy to give an opinion on something I have tried and has worked. Pretty much the same as you trying the product but found it didn't work in your case which is fine no skin of my nose you can now move on and try something else or go back to what you use before.  I tried this product, found the results did NOT match the claims (very quickly) so wanted some proof. I looked and found nothing. Now, IF you had posted anything to show me you understood how lubricants work I would have put some weight on your opinion. You haven't.


 I haven't got a clue how lubes work since you do seem to have an understanding again I await your findings on Squirt through your own testing just don't forget to provide all the tech data and proof much like what you seek to put weight to your opinion.

Well I'm not here to argue with you I have given my opinion on a product I know bugger all about that works for me nothing more nothing less anyone can take that with a grain of salt just as you have done and I can't prove any of my claims either. Except to give my experience from using it because I don't have a lab to test the proof you seek out I can only give results from using it and the differences I have found so thanks to who ever it was that pointed me in it's direction it's worked for me.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

ash240 said:


> I suggest people do NOT run this product until they have seen some REAL proof this does not shed particulates and then grind your gear system into each other. We have NO PROOF this product acts as a reasonable lubricant.


One other thing ash240 I would much prefer to rely on the info given by Rainman and the way he presented it as it's been documented well both images and through user experience over a lengthy period of time. It doesn't contain all the so called lab testing results that you seem to seek but gives a true account for someone to read be it a pro or novice to make an informed decision for themselves.

Unlike your statement in red that hasn't shown any images nor have you explained the method in which you prepared your whole drivetrain before applying Squirt. So as a novice I would hardly lay weight to your opinion as your most certainly lacking all the ingredients so far to back up your statement in red.


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

}SkOrPn--7 said:


> One other thing ash240 I would much prefer to rely on the info given by Rainman and the way he presented it as it's been documented well both images and through user experience over a lengthy period of time. It doesn't contain all the so called lab testing results that you seem to seek but gives a true account for someone to read be it a pro or novice to make an informed decision for themselves.
> 
> As an "informed" consumer I bought the product based on what others had said (such as Rainman) and when I found it did not meet the claims made started to look into it and see if I could find ANY proof it does. Not even the maker is able to show any. IF it was as good as claimed they would easily be able to show up.
> 
> Unlike your statement in red that hasn't shown any images nor have you explained the method in which you prepared your whole drivetrain before applying Squirt. So as a novice I would hardly lay weight to your opinion as your most certainly lacking all the ingredients so far to back up your statement in red.


Not true. I clearly stated my application method. It's a bit "rich" to whine at me and ask for "proof" when you have already said you are not interested and I have already posted some of what you are asking for and have said I am going to do the rest. It's also quite impossible to "prove" anything to an individual who is not even capable of thinking through what has been said to him.

It WILL take me some time to put together a testing rig and continue to look at this product (and I suspect any other lubricants I can).

Now, the reason why I looked this post back up. 
First images show polishing and uncoated metal that has no sign of any lubricant film.
THIS is one of the reasons why I suspected claims being made were not accurate. 
Much easier to see this in real life or in the full size images.

http://img191.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=84685_b42_122_176lo.jpg
^ After a ride or two in clean conditions. Notice lack of any apparent lubricant film (on contact surfaces) to protect from metal to metal wear.

http://img203.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=84691_af1_122_402lo.jpg

http://img175.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=84692_af3_122_251lo.jpg

http://img143.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=84709_sf5_122_1003lo.jpg

(Can't be bothered resizing images now, simply open and view them until I can  )










After 30kms in wet weather and reasonably clean conditions. Bike was rinsed in low pressure water (such as using a Camelback) Note NO protective film, NO lubrication on MOST of the wear surfaces and at this stage I really do wonder about the product.
Clearly there is NOTHING protecting my drive chain (this is a term inclusive of everything) and I AM getting a lot of metal to metal wear after 1.5 hours in a cleanish environment. Not lots of mud and crud.

I was looking at doing some dye testing to prove there was no protective film left after the product had migrated off (which is what I felt was going on) but this result (FAR worse than I could imagine) means there is no need. We can CLEARLY see the product has completely gone from metal to metal contact surfaces.

A decent wet lube would be gummy and dirty BUT there would be a protective film between bearing surfaces AND I would not have rust all over it.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I am not suprised. I have followed this thread from the beginning with great interest. I was hoping this would pan out since I have tested every other "wax" based lubricant that I could find with similar results.

I have the perfect situation to do real world testing on chain lube since I ride between 5-7000 road miles a year and have 4 bikes plus a tandem and wife and kid bikes. I can use a particular lube with a particular bike and follow the same maintenance procedure for thousands of miles and since I precisely measure chain over a 4 foot length, I have a very good indicator or actual chain wear.

I use Tri-Flow industrial lubricant. It is very similar to Pro-link Gold but maybe just a little better and way cheaper because I can buy it by the gallon. I use an old Pro-link bottle to apply it but because I buy it by the gallon it only costs about $2 for a 4 oz serving.

Basically, my procedure is to use a quick link and every 300 miles or at least by 400, I remove the chain lay it on a newspaper and dribble a drop across every roller. The lube carries most of the gunk to the paper and then coats the chain anew. I let the chain sit for an hour or longer and then reinstall. That is all I do and my chains last around 5000 miles and I have yet to wear out one of my DA7800 cassettes with this system. Every 1000 miles or so, I hang the chain from a small headless nail in the pole barn and there is a gray mark exactly 48" below and another red mark 48.25" below. When the chain stretches to the red mark I ditch it. The gray mark is where a new chain would measure.

By the way, if you have one of those chain checker tools, throw it away. They don't work properly and will cause you to throw away chains way too soon. They often measure new chains as half worn out right out of the box.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Porn??? Rust???*

Those pics you posted up are linked to a porn site... :eekster:

Apart from that porn crap... I have the same Shimano chain on my test bike that I started this test of Squirt lube with. I've run this chain through some very dry dusty and also some very wet sloppy conditions .... and no rust, none at all on the chain...
You say that there is no lube on your SRAM chain after the ride, but Squirt, being a wax based lube turns clear after it dries, making the chain appear to be not lubed. This is how it is supposed to look. The lube is there on your chain if properly applied as per the Squirt directions, even though you can't easily see it.....that is, if you applied it correctly.
I can't understand why your chain is showing rust...unless the rust was there right from the start of your testing. I see from reading your old posts that you used an old chain which you supposedly "cleaned"...

It looks to me like you didn't clean it properly, the rust was still there from your previous use of the original lube you were using *before* Squirt.

If you are going to test this new Squirt lube properly, I suggest that you get a new chain and carry out your testing procedure correctly, right from the start, instead of using an old pre-rusted chain.
Your "testing" results are skewed and currently unreliable, imo.

I can post up more pics of my still-in-use Shimano test chain if you wish, but there is no sign of rust or undue wear at all on my test rig using this Squirt lube. The lube and the chain continue to function smoothly and quietly, no shifting problems, no cassette wear or chain wheel wear and NO rust.

Rainman.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The problem with using a new chain is that the factory grease will last for 6-700 miles unless you totally degreese it. Even then, most methods can't get the grease out from under the rollers. That is why I like to start with a new chain and use the lube I'm testing for thousands of miles.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Testing Components...*

There is no problem in using a new chain that has been thoroughly degreased straight out of the box.
It isn't hard to remove every trace of factory grease from a new chain.

Correct testing procedure is everything when testing components and products. A sloppy method skews results, and is unreliable...

This Shimano chain which I have been testing with Squirt shows no signs of rust or undue wear, it functions perfectly.

If you guys are going to test components and products, the least you can do is to to follow the factory recommendations for the product/component. Slapping some Squirt on an old rusty chain is *NOT* the way to test this product correctly, nor is using a new chain without proper cleaning and degreasing of said chain.

Rainman.



yourdaguy said:


> The problem with using a new chain is that the factory grease will last for 6-700 miles unless you totally degreese it. Even then, most methods can't get the grease out from under the rollers. That is why I like to start with a new chain and use the lube I'm testing for thousands of miles.


----------



## SurfHenk (Dec 13, 2005)

I must say I am completely puzzled regarding your findings ash240.
It's not that I do not believe what you are experiencing, but it is the complete opposite of my own experience with this product.

This because the longer I use this product, the more I am positively surprised by how long it stays effective.
As everybody agrees in this thread, my own experience with other wax based products was also that they did not survive more than one ride or even just one ride.
However, I have until now never encountered an insufficiently lubed (waxed actually) chain with Squirt and am therefore continuously increasing the time between two applications. Due to the product not accumulating dirt, I do not feel restrained however to put on too much, which probably also explains I never encounter a dry chain while I in fact did experience this regularly when using a regular lube. But even with these generous applications I must say I am still surprised regularly that the product is still effective the day after a ride in the pouring rain, something that was never the case for me with regular lubes.

I have been using this product both with a very used as well as with a new chain by the way, both degreased by submersion and shaking in a large bottle of degreaser, with the same positive results.

But what puzzles me most is that you are not describing any issue with highly increased noise on your chain yet conclude from a visual inspection that there is no lubricant whatsoever left on the metal to metal contacts. If that was the case, the chain must have made a huge amount of noise, even in the wet, and you should have noticed a problem way before the visual inspection.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

ash240 your using this right...........?


----------



## luckylarue (Oct 15, 2008)

Why not ask Travis & Ned? If two of the best mountain bike racers in the world use the product, It must be pretty good, imo.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

That's a false statement...generalizing here...and not talking about Squirt.

Sometimes they are forced or paid to use a product even if they don't like it...as their sponsor tells them to.

this system of false marketing works because you think the product is good because if champions are using it, it MUST be good. BS. Maybe they are champs because of their Skill ???


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Also, Pro riders get a new chain every race. A chain lube endorsement from a pro rider means nothing especially with regards to durability.


----------



## luckylarue (Oct 15, 2008)

I read a review of Squirt Lube in Mountain Flyer magazine which stated that Ned Overend preferred this lube & was not being paid to do so. This was last year so maybe things have changed but this does not sound like the usual bs associated w/ product endorsements. I could be wrong but this ain't like Nike & Tiger Woods or something.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Solution ...*

There is a simple and easy solution to this.... Just try Squirt for yourself on a properly cleaned chain like I did.

It's not rocket science, and if your results parallel my own, you will be pretty pleased with the product.

It really doesn't matter to me if you don't like the Squirt after proper testing, you can all always go back to your previous chain lubes. Just do the correct cleaning of the chain and the application of the Squirt like I did, try it out and see what you think. Personally, I think it's a damn good product, so far.

Rainman.


----------



## gooserider (Sep 30, 2008)

*Dupont Teflon Multi-Purpose*

mikedee

what did you think of the Dupont Teflon Multi-Purpose
i have used it on a mtb in hardpack tracks and it seems OK but after a short distance (about 15km) the chain starts to get noisy
seems this is a characteristic of wax lubes
just got some squirt and will apply tomorrow
so far, ProLink is the best lube i have used (and i have tried lots)
hope squirt performs as rainman says


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

*Availability*

I'd try it if it was reasonable to get ahold of some.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

IPA Rider said:


> I'd try it if it was reasonable to get ahold of some.


Likin' Bikin' has Squirt Chain Lube. Easy ordering and super fast delivery!
http://www.likinbikin.com/Products/lubes_cleaners.html


----------



## gooserider (Sep 30, 2008)

*here's hoping it's good*

Rainman

just applied to my chain after fully stripping off the old lube (combo of ProLink & Dupont teflon/molybdenum/wax spray)
applied largish drop of squirt to each link
lube seemed to sit there and not soak or run into rollers etc
lube seems too thick
maybe air temp a bit cold, 12 degree's C
worked the lube into rollers and over side plates with fingers and this seemed to work OK
let dry for 5 minutes and went for short spin up & down road 
seems nice and quiet and smooth
came back, heated chain up a bit with heat gun to dry completely and maybe get wax to flow a bit
probably not hot enough really
whilst chain still bit warm, applied another dose of squirt and went thru process of working lube into rollers etc

next application, i plan to sit the bottle of lube in some hot water for a while
this should thin the lube so it flows better and may also speed up the drying time

will post comments after a couple of rides
here's hoping i can be as happy with the lube as you are

cheers


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, Squirt lube is being used here on all the bikes we ride, and it is still doing a great job on my test bike.
I hope it does as well for you....but if you don't like it, just go back to your old lube.


Rainman.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

gooserider said:


> Rainman
> 
> just applied to my chain after fully stripping off the old lube (combo of ProLink & Dupont teflon/molybdenum/wax spray)
> applied largish drop of squirt to each link
> ...


I bought some the other day. Cleaned the crap out of the chain and let it dry. Ran a heat gun over the chain as well to dry it out before applying the lube. 
I have to agree that the lube was thicker than I expected and didn't seem to flow into the chain very well. Rock n Roll Extreme flows very well but the chain does build up gunk. It stays quiet though even with the gunk. 
So I applied the lube twice and did a ride a couple hours later. 
I didn't notice any deviation in drivetrain noise. So that was good. Shifting is nominal. 
The chain did pick up a decent film of dust. I have since done 2 days in Fruita and the lube seems to be doing a decent job of keeping quiet. But it does get dirty.

I will be doing a side by side comparison against R&R extreme lube on another bike so I will post up my impressions at a later date.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I wish someone with a single speed would fix it up with 2 chainwheels the same size and 2 chains and 2 sprockets the same size. It would be easy to do and then maintain 2 chains for several thousand miles with 2 brands of lube. At the end of the test, mesure both chains for stretch over the entire length of the chain and declare a winner.


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

yourdaguy said:


> I wish someone with a single speed would fix it up with 2 chainwheels the same size and 2 chains and 2 sprockets the same size. It would be easy to do and then maintain 2 chains for several thousand miles with 2 brands of lube. At the end of the test, mesure both chains for stretch over the entire length of the chain and declare a winner.


Probably wouldn't work. As soon as one of the chains stretches a little more than the other, it'll be under less tension and thus receive less wear, so that the 'less stretched' chain will start wearing faster and catch up to it. The two chains would never get very far apart from one another in terms of stretch.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Good point!


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Funny, I just stumbled upon a "Squirt" web endorsement the other day, and now I found this thread.

Anyway, Squirt is not available though any of my local sources, so I am not be able to test it. For the record, I've used Finish Line Wax lube (w/Krytox) for years and love it. My experience is that a wax lube can be 'slightly' noisier than a wet lube like triflow, but I have not experienced increased wear. Also, any build-up on the rings/cogs easily sloughs-off with your thumb-nail behind a dry rag...

Seems like Squirt is after this market...but I wonder if the are really up to the task (being eco-friendly, water-based-carrier and all?

Tom P.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

one piece crank said:


> Funny, I just stumbled upon a "Squirt" web endorsement the other day, and now I found this thread.
> 
> Anyway, Squirt is not available though any of my local sources, so I am not be able to test it.
> Tom P.


How hard is it to go on their website and buy a bottle online like I have.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

it seems there is only one online seller in USA:

http://www.likinbikin.com/Products/lubes_cleaners.html


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

alex_k said:


> it seems there is only one online seller in USA:
> 
> http://www.likinbikin.com/Products/lubes_cleaners.html


Go to http://www.squirtlube.com/orders/index.php and buy it there. Not EVERYTHING HAS to be bought in the USA. I am from Canada. Paypal paid and received the next week. What's the big deal? It will cost about $18.00 CND.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

gdl357 said:


> Go to http://www.squirtlube.com/orders/index.php and buy it there. Not EVERYTHING HAS to be bought in the USA. I am from Canada. Paypal paid and received the next week. What's the big deal? It will cost about $18.00 CND.


I tried but did not find paypal option.

btw i'm a big fan of CRC


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

alex_k said:


> I tried but did not find paypal option.
> 
> btw i'm a big fan of CRC


You are correct. There is no option for paypal. You must pay with a credit card online. I did it a few months ago, and I still have the same depts. HAHA so no fraud from Squirt. .


----------



## arashi (Jan 15, 2009)

If you live in San Diego, Ca you can find Squirt at UC Cyclery.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Squirt Lube: 6 Month Review....*

It's been about six months since I started testing the Squirt lube, so this is my final report on this product.

I've tested this lube under all conditions, from really dry and dusty to soaking wet and muddy trails.
In all these conditions, the lube did the job it was designed to do, and did it very well indeed.
There has been some wax buildup around the drive train, but it's fairly minimal, and the old dried out wax flakes off by itself anyways, so there is absolutely NO NEED to degrease your chain ever again. Do you see how cool that is? No more degreasing of a dirty oily chain for the life of the chain! I used to *never* look forward to the task of degreasing my drive chains on my mountain and road bikes, but with Squirt, that's history now.

No more degreasing .... ever!

As far as lubrication goes, the Squirt makes the chain quiet and slippery, all without collecting lots of dirt and crud. The chain remains clean and bright, with only minimal wax buildup.

To tell you the truth, I really like this Squirt lube. It does such a good job of keeping the chain working well, all without any fuss. My small bottle supplied to me by Over the Edge Sports in Australia is still half full. The lube is efficient, the chain shifts beautifully up and down without any hassles or grinding sounds, everything works very smoothly.
If I had to nit-pick anything, I would say that it is in wet weather conditions that this lube shows it's only slight weakness. But even this slight weakness is offset by the application of a new lot of lube after the chain is dry and before your next ride.

This Squirt lube is Bio-degradable, it doesn't impact the environment like the usual oil-based jobs do. So, here we have a bio-friendly lube that doesn't require degreasing, works super-well in all conditions, is cheap, long-lasting, quiet, self-cleaning, and lubricates your chain and cogs to minimise wear whilst gathering virtually no dirt or crud. What's not to like?

I am very impressed with this lube, I have changed over to using it on all the bikes I own, as well as my sons bikes. I've let customers try it out after servicing their bikes, and every one of them was happy with the results.

It's not too often that you come upon a product that just excels at what it was designed to do, but this is one of those products. After six months of hard testing this lube I am happy to recommend it to anyone who rides a bicycle.
I put in a LOT of miles on bikes, so do my sons, and we really can't fault this stuff. It just works, and it does it without any drama or fuss.

Try it for yourself...i'm sure that you won't be disappointed.

In conclusion, I give this squirt lube a solid 10 out of 10 points. It's damn good stuff!

Rainman.

[As always, I have no affiliations or interests in the company who produces this product.]


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

This almost sounds like and advertizement.


----------



## gooserider (Sep 30, 2008)

whilst it might appear as an advertisment for Squirt, having used Squirt for a while now myself, what Rainman writes/reports is on the mark :thumbsup: 

it's a good product, better than any chain lube i have used before and i too will continue to use it


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

*chainlube*

I started using it on one bike several months ago as a test. I live in a dry area and was tired of wet lubes picking up a lot of dust, even with fastidious wipe down after every wet lube application. I removed the chain, and totally cleaned the used chain just like I clean a new chain, let it dry and put the Squirt on. I was so super happy with the quiet and clean running chain that all 14 bikes in my garage from my kids FIT dirt jumper to road bikes are running Squirt. The stuff works as claimed, except where I got lazy and did not totally clean the old wet lube off on a couple of the bikes. Then it is less than Squirt clean, but still collects less dust than straight wet lube, I will pull those chains in time, totally clean them and start with fresh Squirt. I hit the drive train with a super stiff nylon bristled grout cleaning brush every so often to really clean the pulleys, cogs and outer plates, then re apply. No more removing greasy chains to remove the oily mud of wet lubes!

David Turner


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

gooserider said:


> whilst it might appear as an advertisment for Squirt, having used Squirt for a while now myself, what Rainman writes/reports is on the mark :thumbsup:
> 
> it's a good product, better than any chain lube i have used before and i too will continue to use it


I just tried it for the first time and am also concerned about how thick the product is, does it work its way inside the rollers, or do you have to knead it in by hand?


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Warm it up...*

Although the temperatures here in AU have been quite low lately, i've been using the Squirt lube straight from the bottle for testing purposes.

However, if you find that because of lower temps your Squirt is a little thick, standing it in a pot of warm water will help to make the lube more "runny" and easier to apply.

When I use the lube I apply it to the bottom run of the chain and rotate the chain as I apply. When the chain has gone one full revolution on the cogs, I shift up and down through the gears a couple of times whilst slowly turning the pedals to apply the lube right across the cassette and front chain rings.
Then I leave it to "set" and dry out properly before riding. In six months of using the Squirt, I never once cleaned the chain, cassette or chain rings, nor the derailleur cogs. I did clean the mud off the rest of the bike, but never touched the drive train at all. The chain remains clean and bright.

We have had days of drizzle and some heavy showers here, the trails are muddy, it's winter. After my last ride the Ibis test bike looked like it was coated in mud instead of paint. However, the chain remained clean compared to the rest of the bike.
To this day, I have still not cleaned the drive train at all. I just apply a new coat of Squirt lube to the chain and ride. So then, warm up that Squirt in warm water, apply, let it dry .... and go ride.

Rainman.



LWright said:


> I just tried it for the first time and am also concerned about how thick the product is, does it work its way inside the rollers, or do you have to knead it in by hand?


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

Just to add another persons experience.

I got some little sample bottles in January 2008. I didn't follow the instructions to the tee, used it on and off in all conditions but had some very promising results.

In March I was preparing my bike to head overseas and asked the LBS to get some in for me. New chain/cassette/cables/jockey wheels...Degreased, and 'Squirt'ed.

So 12 weeks later I'm back from Europe and preparing the bike for sale having used only Squirt lube. In those 12 weeks I've done

- Oceania Championships
- Munsingen German National Round
- Offenburg World Cup Round
- Houffalize World Cup Round
- Dalby Forrest British National Round
- Haubach Bundesliga German National Round
- Madrid World Cup Round
- All road and mtb training km's (no road bike while travelling)

While travelling bikes have a hard life. From bone dry dust and sand to clogging clay to rain and English slop. No degreasing and plenty of jetwashing. All the drivetrain got was the occasional running of the chain through a rag. After wet rides/races and jetwashes I did run the chain through a towel to avoid rusting so can't comment on that matter.

While in Europe I enjoyed a clean, smooth and quite drivetrain the whole time but didn't keep tabs on the wear rate. I came home expecting to replace at least chain and cassette. Upon inspection there was no sideways slop and roller action was smooth. Squirt had made its way inside the rollers, stayed there and kept all the nasties out. I didn't even bother with a chain clean as that would just remove lube from the rollers, produce sideways slop and give an opportunity for gunk to get in. Measuring wear produced nothing of note, less than 1/16th of an inch over 12inches...I've seen new chains measure more than that. All I did was give the outside of the linkage plates a good wipe with a rag so it looked clean and shiny. Drivetrain still performed quietly and smoothly.

It's definitely all I'll use on a mtb from now on. For the road bike I'll be using something a little thinner (Prolink Pro Gold) for racing as I do think Squirt adds a little more resistance to the drivetrain. Like the grease on a new chain it feels more 'gluey' than thin chain lubes.

To those that are worried that the chain looks very dry and lacks a 'protective' coating on the outside of the chain consider this. The protective coating on the outside of the chain that you feel is so important to slowing drivetrain wear may do more harm than good. The wear on cassettes/jockey wheels/chainrings is mostly caused when the chain links no longer fall onto the teeth perfectly, rather it clips the front of the tooth and very quickly wears it away. We all know this is due to what is, perhaps inaccurately, termed chain 'stretch'. Nothing actually stretches rather there is a slight grooving of the pins where the links 'cut' into them. Dust/sand/mud is what increases the rate of this grooving. 

The lube on the outside of the chain that forms your 'protective' coating does reduce friction between two metal surfaces rubbing on each other, but it also attracts more of the trail and speeds up the process of chain 'stretch' which causes much quicker wear to your drivetrain. 0.1mm is about the depth of a groove that will mean time to replace the chain. Ask if you want the maths or how to measure it but I don't want to go too OT.


----------



## gooserider (Sep 30, 2008)

Its winter and cold here.

I have been thinning Squirt out with water 2/3 squirt & 1/3 water

Apply across each link and watch the lube get drawn into the roller/pin void. Undiluted, the lube tends to sit there going nowhere.

Need to apply twice and takes a bit longer to dry but i know the lube is getting to where it needs to go.

ProLink stinks. My bike lives in the back of my car and when ProLink is used car stinks. Not sure if this is a health hazard.. Squirt is odorless.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

gooserider said:


> Its winter and cold here.
> 
> I have been thinning Squirt out with water 2/3 squirt & 1/3 water
> ProLink stinks. My bike lives in the back of my car and when ProLink is used car stinks. Not sure if this is a health hazard.. Squirt is odorless.


Guess I was wondering if the thickness was normal or if the batch my bottle came from was a little off
No concerns about water rusting the chain? I was a little worried about Squirt being mixed with water and not solvent. Has anyone tried thinning with solvent? which one?
And Chain-L really stinks!


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Squirt is a water-based wax lube. That's why it is eco-friendly. Do NOT try to thin it down with anything but some warmth ... or maybe a little water if you want to experiment like gooserider has.

Rainman.


----------



## gooserider (Sep 30, 2008)

as Rainman advises, i would not thin the lube out with any solvents

as it's a water based carrier lube (40% wax/60% water out of the bottle) i figure a bit more water being no problem other than needing to lube a bit more often and taking a bit longer to dry
i am doing this as it's 15 degrees C where i am
when it's 35 degrees, thinning may not be required

as for rusting the chain, so far my chain (KMC Z-9900) shows no signs
the chain has a bright finish, some sort of coating so maybe this helps
seen some chains which seem to rust simply due to moisture in the air

figure once squirt has coated the chain, water does not contact metal
subsequent applications hopefully just top up the wax layer

the first lube i suggest you go a bit overboard with the lube, especially on a completely clean chain (stripped of all old lube which is optimum) so that the whole chain gets a wax coating
thereafter, concentrate on lubing the rollers/pins and where the side plates rub against one-onother


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Well after 2 years of great success using Squirt on a fully equipped Shimano drivetrain I have just completed a strip down of a brand new bike. I can apply the same test using Squirt but this time using it on a fully equipped SRAM drivetrain. I doubt brands would play any role in Squirts ability but at least it will broaden my own personal opinion and experience with this stuff.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Squirt.*

Some of my other bikes have SRAM chains and my results have been the same as with Shimano equipped bikes. The Squirt lube works equally well on both chains.

Rainman.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rainman said:


> Some of my other bikes have SRAM chains and my results have been the same as with Shimano equipped bikes. The Squirt lube works equally well on both chains.
> 
> Rainman.


Well after 2 weeks of use Squirt works just as good on Sram as it does on Shimano sets of drivetrains which I though it would but at least now I have personal experience on both systems. This stuff really stacks up and thanks Rainman for doing a great review and images for all to see it's going to take something special to come onto the market to make me change.


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

*I haven't had good luck with Squirt*

Well, I've been trying out some Squirt lube since getting some from the Squirt booth at the Sea Otter and have not had great results so far. It's been quite dry up here in the Vancouver area so I haven't needed a wet lube. Here are my observations:

1/ It keeps the chain clean seems to do an OK job of lubricating the chain but not a great job. Without doing some real testing I can't say whether this is better or worse than having wet lube with grit suspended in it.
2/ You need to re-apply it very often or else your drivetrain will have nothing on it. Carry some with you on longer rides because you'll need it.
3/ The chain runs a bit too noisy for my ears when compared to wet lubes. I'm thinking of going back to another lube because the noise is just a little too much to bear (GF Superfly, XTR 970 cranks, XT 770 cogs, KMC SL chain). Noise means friction and there's no doubt about this. If anyone tells you differently then they don't know about the mechanics of rolling and sliding friction.

I may run it for a few more weeks but I don't think I can bear the noise anymore. Any suggestions of a good dry conditions lube that is a bit more wet?


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

I've been using Squirt on my road bike chain. It's OK, but it doesn't keep the chain as clean as I would have expected. I cleaned/degreased the chain pretty good beforehand. I may switch back to ProLink.


----------



## hokeypokey (Mar 8, 2004)

I use ProLink on my road bike and Squirt on the dirt. The ProLink attracted too much dust for me on the mountain bike and I'd rather clean less than more. On the other hand, squirt just seems a little less slick than ProLink so I do PL on the road.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Rainman said:


> There is no problem in using a new chain that has been thoroughly degreased straight out of the box.
> It isn't hard to remove every trace of factory grease from a new chain.


Thanks for your efforts in testing Squirt. I have a 5,000 km outback tour coming up in NT & WA so mainly dry conditions and I am considering using Squirt. My intention had been to start with a new chain (now on the bike) but leave the manufacturer's lube on and then apply Squirt as needed. I will not be a position to degrease once I am on the ride.

I get the impression that you are suggesting removing the manufacturer's lube and started with Squirt from the go. Is that right or would I be okay with applying Squirt down the track so to speak.

Also are you still using Squirt or have you come up with something even better?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I like Squirt but too many rain rides made my chain links rust and get very sticky. In winter I use petrolium based lube sometimes now.


----------



## Holyzeus (Feb 3, 2011)

Aushiker said:


> Thanks for your efforts in testing Squirt. I have a 5,000 km outback tour coming up in NT & WA so mainly dry conditions and I am considering using Squirt. My intention had been to start with a new chain (now on the bike) but leave the manufacturer's lube on and then apply Squirt as needed. I will not be a position to degrease once I am on the ride.
> 
> I get the impression that you are suggesting removing the manufacturer's lube and started with Squirt from the go. Is that right or would I be okay with applying Squirt down the track so to speak.
> 
> ...


I'd thoroughly de-grease myself. i like Squirt but it doesn't like really wet gritty conditions


----------



## tonyhill (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good info! Nice work Rainman


----------



## ToXic U4ia (Aug 19, 2013)

Great information, Rainman! Thanks for the in depth review!! 

I've only been on one ride since using Squirt...but I'm a believer!


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

My question is, does Rainman still use Squirt Lube? That would be a testimony to how much someone likes the stuff since this post started in 2008.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

I've got 110 miles of mostly dry conditions on my initial application of squirt on a clean (but not new) chain, and the chain is still running quiet and smooth. 

Since my bike is getting pretty dirty, I'll probably clean and reapply after another 15 miles on Thursday. Usually I have to reapply lube every 30-40 miles and this is a nice change. 

I'm a believer.

It is expensive, but it just lasts and lasts in dry conditions.


----------

